# Banning the Gospel from the Workplace



## satz (May 25, 2005)

I wonder what are your opinions on what a christian should do if their employer tells them they are not to preach chrisitanity during the course of their work. 

This would not affect evangelism outside of office hours or if the christian was approached first by someone, just that the christian could not be the one to bring up the subject.

Is this an acceptable arrangement for a christian? Would you work under such conditions?


----------



## wsw201 (May 25, 2005)

In my humble opinion this is an acceptable situation. A person is hired for a specific job and unless that job includes evangelism, the employer has a right to say what is and is not allowed in the work place.


----------



## turmeric (May 25, 2005)

It fits with my model of personal evangelism - if they're not expressing interest I think that God is not providing an opportunity, which means they're probably not receptive anyway. (My model is evolving).


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 25, 2005)

You should revolt and burn the place down.

j/k


----------



## sastark (May 25, 2005)

While I do not advocate standing up in the middle of the office and giving a sermon, an employer does not have the right to deny you your freedom of religion in the workplace. 

At my place of employment, I sit in a cubicle and work on a computer all day. During the course of the day, other employees come by and chat for a few minutes. This is known by my employer and is in no way discouraged. Since this sort of "fraternizing" is allowed during work time, my employer cannot say "You can't talk about Christianity when people come to talk to you". That is a clear religious discremination. They are only barring talk about Christianity, while allowing talk about any other subject.

In that sort of situation, the employer cannot "ban the Gospel from the workplace".

I'm pretty comfortable saying that an employer can *never* ban discussion of the Gospel from the workplace, but I suppose there _may_ be some very unique instance where it could happen.


----------



## smhbbag (May 25, 2005)

it's fairly easy to bait people into asking , so it may not be that much of a problem


----------



## RamistThomist (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> You should revolt and burn the place down.
> 
> j/k





Seriously,
I think what Seth said was pretty good.


----------



## Robin (May 25, 2005)

I'm sure some of us realize the "damage control" needing to be done on account of Christians with "improper zeal" (Calvin) that brings shame on the name of Christ - as they think the virtues of evangelism blots out their sin of lazyness and "stealing" from an employer.



R.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> While I do not advocate standing up in the middle of the office and giving a sermon, an employer does not have the right to deny you your freedom of religion in the workplace.
> 
> At my place of employment, I sit in a cubicle and work on a computer all day. During the course of the day, other employees come by and chat for a few minutes. This is known by my employer and is in no way discouraged. Since this sort of "fraternizing" is allowed during work time, my employer cannot say "You can't talk about Christianity when people come to talk to you". That is a clear religious discremination. They are only barring talk about Christianity, while allowing talk about any other subject.
> ...





For what it's worth, the State has set forth guidelines on religious discrimination found here. Those guidelines are not fully consistent with Biblical requirements for the civil magistrate to uphold the Christian religion in opposition to false religions. But they do show that Christians have some legal recourse if certain conditions for religious liberties are not respected by employers. 

I agree that the rules of the workplace must be respected. We work to fulfill certain responsibilities and those responsibilities ought to be the primary focus. Our greatest testimony to the gospel should be our exemplary work which is done unto our Master who is in Heaven.

But Jesus Christ is Lord of the workplace and employers do not have carte blanche authority to prohibit the spreading of God's Word (cf. Acts 5.28-29).


----------



## Jordycbc23 (May 26, 2005)

if we are to be a walking witness for Christ do we simply take a 8 hour


----------

